# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  2x?

## lautje36

Hai!

Ik ben 16 en ik ben nu al voor de 2e keer ongesteld in Ã©Ã©n maand. Mijn menstruatie is ook ineens heel wisselvallig zeg maar.. 

Oja, ik slik dus geen pil hÃ©?

----------


## MissMolly

Daar is met zo weinig informatie heel weinig zinnigs over te zeggen....

Hoe lang word je al ongesteld? 
Was het hiervoor wel regelmatig?
Heb je veel stress op het moment?

In het begin kan het heel onregelmatig zijn, het kan echt een aantal jaren duren voordat je echt een regelmatige menstruatie hebt. Bij sommige vrouwen wordt het zelfs nooit echt voorspelbaar...
Maar er zijn er ook bij wie het vanaf de eerste keer heel regelmatig is.

Als je te vaak, te lang of te heftig ongesteld wordt (dat je er ziek of slap van wordt) kan je het beste even naar de dokter gaan, en als je menstruatiepatroon ineens duidelijk verandert ook.
Maar anders valt het waarschijnlijk binnen de normale variatie van de puberteit.

----------


## lautje36

Ik ben nu denk ik 2 jaar ofzo ongesteld, en het was in het begin wel regelmatig, maar dit jaar niet meer, dus dan vind ik een beetje raar.. Misschien heb ik dan wel te veel stress?  :Smile: 

In ieder geval bedankt!

----------


## ikke64

Ik sluit me aan bij Missmolly. Zelf heb ik 2 meiden, en mijn schoondochter woont ook bij ons in. Er zijn heel veel zaken van invloed op je cyclus. Stress, vakantie, druk, sport enz.
Mochten de "problemen" langer aanhouden, of voel je je er niet goed bij neem dan gewoon contact op met je HA. Voor deze mensen zijn dit soort vragen heel normaal.

Gr Ikke

----------


## willemijn2

Hoi Lau,
Misschien is het handig voor jezelf (en eventueel de huisarts) als je een menstruatie kalender maakt. Geef daarin aan wanneer je ongesteld bent geweest. En je kan je stemming of bezigheid er bijzetten. Vakantie, stress, tentamen, ziek enz enz. 
Zo kan je na een aantal maanden (of jaren als je het goed bijhoud) de regelmaat of onregelmatigheid zien. 

Je weet vast wel van jezelf dat elke cyclus niet precies even lang is hè? 1 of 2 dagen langer of korter bv is normaal. Maar goed die verschillen kan je dan gemakkelijk met je HA bespreken.

----------


## lautje36

Hee!

Ja, dat is wel superhandig, ik ga het direct proberen bij mijn eerste menstruatie!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lautje36

Hee allemaal!

bedankt voor al jullie reactie's. helaas ben ik deze maand weer voor de 2e keer ongesteld. ik heb het nu ook aan mijn moeder verteld. wordt het tijd voor een bezoekje aan de dokter?

----------


## fairytale30

Ik denk dat het idd handiger is als je naar je huisarts toe gaat hiermee.
Je geeft aan dat je al 2 jaar je menstruatie hebt, en dat het 1e gewoon regelmatig was, maar nu het laatste jaar niet meer.
Ik zou er toch eens mee langs de huisarts gaan. Als jij 2 keer per maand ongesteld wordt, dan sla je een groot gedeelte van je complete cyclus over.

----------

